
70% of People Worldwide Pronounce 'GIF' with a Hard 'G' - mxfh
http://mashable.com/2014/10/21/mispronounced-words-tech/
======
diggum
It isn't an acronym for Giraffics Interchange Format, after all. Hard "g" for
the win.

------
simonblack
Hmmm. I pronounce 'data' as 'dar-ta' because I learned Latin at school and my
ancestors were Italian, so I tend to use the Latin 'a' sound.

But no, it's 'gif' with a hard 'g'.

------
informatimago
Just like GIT.

